

Why the Mac keeps growing - atularora
http://www.asymco.com/2010/11/19/why-the-mac-keeps-growing/

======
brudgers
Mac Market share is down worldwide [though up in the US]
[http://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share....](http://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share.aspx?qprid=8&qpaf=-000%09101%09US%0D&qptimeframe=M&qpsp=141&sample=39)

